
Mortgages, Layoffs and Bribes - pliny
http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2015-12-01/mortgages-layoffs-and-bribes
======
ellius
I love Levine, but his commentary on the Barclays fine has been pretty weak.
"What were they supposed to do, use some kind of super-Google?" And then a
couple of lines later he acknowledges the regulators lay out exactly what they
should have done, including using the many third-party due diligence tools
that they already pay for but chose not to use.

